

OneTraction Accelerator – Not a scam - LucyQin

In response to the following discussion (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7815183), OneTraction is not a scam. OneTraction Accelerator is not a scam. It is an accelerator that focuses on the viability of the start-ups prior to funding. Like every accelerators out there, a small fee is charged to the start-ups in the program. Unlike other accelerators, OneTraction offers tailor-made programs for each of its start-ups over a period of 12 weeks. If you have any questions regarding receiving emails to pay the oneTraction program fee, you should directly contact the designated OneTraction venture program director (VPD) for your start-up.
======
anigbrowl
If it hasn't impacted your business in the 5 months since that thread was
posted, I'm not sure I see the point in dragging it up now.

